# A couple grooming questions



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

Just a bump to see if anyone has answers...


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I dry for the extra twenty and if I really need the coat flat for a show I then take heat to it to make sure that it really is totally dry.... I also focus on make sure legs are totally dry because when they lay down of the legs are still damp that will cause the other parts of the coat to be damp as well.... 

second depending on the time of year and if I have a show coming up is how much I do wiht the rake... if i have a show coming up and my dog is blowing coat i tend to not take out much with the rake.... I want them to have coat... if I want to take more out so it grows back it I will be more aggressive wth the rake.... I do not use the rake to sculpt the coat to hide issue... I do creative grooming with my scissors and in the blowing dry process if necessary but the undercoat doesn't really help me to do that.... so how much i take out with the rake is dependent on what i want and what is coming up show wise and all of that....


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

A dry coat wont have the tell-tale 'kinks' in it...
I rake all over so if I need to tidy with the scissors...I know what I have to work with...otherwise, with my luck, the undercoat I left in would fall out the day before a show and the scissor work wouldn't look its best... LOL!


----------

